# Here comes the Sun!



## TrumpetPower! (Jan 28, 2013)

This past summer, a ring of fire set over the Grand Canyon. I was there, at Lipan Point, attempting the hardest photographic challenge I've tried yet: to capture the experience of an annular solar eclipse over the Grand Canyon. I think I might have succeeded. At this resolution, the dot of the Moon is just barely visible in the composite, but at full size it's as visible as in the black-and-white crop.

The composite was shot on a 5DIII with the TS-E 24 II. Three masked frames from the seven-shot two-stop bracket make up most of the composite. Another two frames make up the black-and-white crop, which I then layered in with the rest with a bit of Photoshop reconstruction.

If anybody else has attempted to photograph the Sun and something else in the same frame, and managed to retain detail in both, I'd love to see it!

Cheers,

b&


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 28, 2013)

I remember the solar eclipse last year. Ahh, it's was going to be sweet but it was cloudy.


----------



## sirjorj (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is the sun with Venus in the frame, though there is not much detail visible. 







The whole gallery is here: http://sirjorj.smugmug.com/Nature/Transit-of-Venus/23390171_g9DrpK#!i=1889116261&k=gNCddrk

Jorj


----------



## blaydese (Jan 28, 2013)

TrumpetPower!,

Most excellent pictures, I'd like to see more. Thanks for share.

I too got both the eclipse and the 
Transit of Venus, they were very very 
crappy pictures taken with a crappy Canon 
SX20, so I won't post the embarrassing pics..., 
but it was so cool to try.

Here is a CRAPPY shot of the moon a few nights ago...
I know it's blurry, it very hard to focus the telescope 
with the camera attached and I was running out of time, 
when I get my equipment back from the factory repair 
center, I'll have more time and my own equipment, this 
one was taken on a borrowed mount and tripod, so I 
had to make it quick. 






Here is Jupiter and the 4 Galilean moons. Again, VERY CRAPPY, but it was a real fast shot.





Peace! 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

Interesting images


----------



## rpt (Mar 6, 2013)

blaydese said:


> TrumpetPower!,
> 
> Most excellent pictures, I'd like to see more. Thanks for share.
> 
> ...


Wow! What did you shoot Jupiter and its moons with? On iPad so can't see the Exif


----------



## @!ex (Mar 28, 2013)

Shot this a few years back when I was still on Pentax gear. I think it was a 5 shot bracket with 2 ev steps per shot at 450mm stopped way down.


----------



## blaydese (Apr 4, 2013)

@!ex said:


> Shot this a few years back when I was still on Pentax gear. I think it was a 5 shot bracket with 2 ev steps per shot at 450mm stopped way down.



Nice, you could probably still have some more fun with that shot.

Peace! 8)


----------



## J.R. (Apr 4, 2013)

I shot this with the old trusty 7D. Processed in LR.

You can barely make out the greens on the tree in the foreground.


----------



## blaydese (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, you can, that's cool. And very nice.

Peace! 8)


----------

